# NREMT Testing Questions



## Ridryder911 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is some FAQ's from NREMT. As well, after reading and discussing the computer base test, there is no _ *magic*_ number cut-off. Remember, the questions are weight based, therefore; if one get a question right, the next may be harder, and vice versa. More questions, the less point(s). I have heard of people passing > 120 questions and as little as 70.  

Before asking questions in regards to NREMT, check out their web site. As well, as finging out scores. Usually scores are posted within 48 hours testing, (allow week-end, Holidays, etc) extra time. 

http://www.nremt.org/about/CBT_FAQs.asp#candidates


Typical FAQ's for those that test in on the NREMT
*Q. When are the computerized test results available? 
A. Scores will be available on the NREMT Web site (www.nremt.org) in most cases the next business day after the candidate has completed the exam. A results letter will also be mailed to the candidate within two to four weeks*


Q. Will the NREMT exam change? 
A. The only thing that will change is the format of the exam. Questions on the computer based exam will cover the same subject matter as those on the pencil-and-paper exam.  


Q. Will the passing standard change for the NREMT exam with computer based testing? 
A. The NREMT exam will continue to measure entry-level competency; however, the way it is measured will be more precise and reliable.  


Q. Will all candidates take the same examination, or will each candidate take a different test? 
A. Each candidate will be presented with a unique set of test items, but all candidates will be tested over the same subject matter and the test results will be comparable. With computer adaptive testing, each candidate's examination is drawn from an item bank of thousands of questions. Each new question will be selected based on how the individual candidate answered the previous question.  


Q. With candidates receiving different test items, how will the NREMT ensure that each candidate is being correctly assessed? 
A. The test delivery system ensures that all test items meet content and psychometric specifications. All items are classified according to their content and statistical properties before they are administered in an operational test. The testing software then administers items according to the specifications so that each candidate is administered a fair examination of appropriate content coverage and difficulty.  


Q. Will the test be easier? 
A. The difficulty level of the exam will not change, but the exam will be a more precise evaluation of each individual candidate's competency and understanding of the entry-level skills necessary to be an EMT.  


Q. Does it take more time to complete the computerized test compared to the paper version? 
A. Experience with computerized testing reveals that it usually takes LESS time to complete the test. There is no test booklet and answer sheet to manage, and no "bubbles" to fill in with a pencil.  


Q. What is the NREMT's policy for retaking the exam after an unsuccessful attempt? 
A. Candidates who do not pass the exam will be able to reschedule another exam 14 days after an unsuccessful attempt, which is sooner than with pencil-and-paper examinations.  


Q. Do I have to be an experienced computer user and be able to type to take the computer based examination? 
A. The computer testing system has been designed so that it can be used by those with even minimal computer experience and typing skills. A tutorial will be available to each candidate at the testing center prior to taking the examination.  


Q. When will the exams be administered? 
A. In most cases, whenever a candidate wants to schedule it! The NREMT exam will be available during the day, in the evening and on some weekends.  


Q. Where will the computerized tests be administered? 
A. The NREMT exam will be offered through Pearson VUE's extensive testing network which includes hundreds of testing centers across the United States.  


Q. Who is Pearson VUE and why are they good partners for the NREMT? 
A. Pearson VUE is a global leader in providing computer based test delivery solutions for the professional licensure and certification market. Pearson VUE's technology investments ensure leading edge security as well as providing new services to test takers and the EMS community.  


Q. If the closest Pearson VUE test center is in another state, can a candidate test outside his or her state border? 
A. Candidates can test at any Pearson VUE test center in the United States. The exam is the same regardless of which state it is taken in.  


Q. When can candidates schedule NREMT exam appointments at a Pearson VUE test center? 
A. Candidates can begin to schedule for the computer based NREMT exam in the fall of 2006. Computer based exams will begin to be administered in January 2007. In order to schedule an exam, candidates must have successfully completed all of the necessary application steps and received correspondence from the NREMT with instructions on scheduling their exam.  


Q. Can exams be scheduled online? 
A. Exams can be scheduled online at the Pearson VUE Web site or by calling an 800-number after the candidate has received confirmation from the NREMT that he or she has successfully completed all of the necessary application steps.  


Q. Once an exam appointment is scheduled, can it be changed or even canceled? 
A. Yes. Each candidate must contact Pearson VUE directly to cancel or change an appointment to test. This must occur no less than 24 hours prior to the scheduled appointment or the candidate will be charged for the exam.  


Q. What is the cost to take the computer based NREMT exam? 
A. Exam Fees. Effective January 1, 2007

EMT Level Exam Fee 
First Responder $65 
EMT – Basic $70 
EMT – Intermediate/85 $100 
EMT – Intermediate/99 $100 
Paramedic $110 



Q. Why is the price of the exam increasing? 
A. The National Registry is committed to keeping its fees as low as possible. This is only the second time that the price of the NREMT exam has changed in the thirty five years since its inception. While the National Registry successfully negotiated a very competitive price for computer based administration of the NREMT exams, there are real costs associated with the increased levels of security and additional services offered by implementing computer based testing. We now have professional testing centers equipped with state of the art technology to provide the best security and testing experience for candidates. Candidates have more flexibility in scheduling their exams, and making the exams computer based allows us to process results immediately. The exams are also being converted to adaptive exams to deliver more precise and efficient assessment.


----------

